# Current hiphop albums...



## Ultimateherts

O.k so I wanted to start this thread by giving weekly reviews of recent hip hop album releases. I would just reviewsthe top releases of each week...

*Current albums I really like - *
Wale - The gifted and the album about nothing

ASAP Rocky - Long. Live. ASAP

*Worst album out -*
French Montana - Excuse my french

everything from the song order to most importantly the mastering of the album is complete garbage. The only good song is POP THAT and even that sounds like garbage from the poor mastering of the entire album.

Note I did not review Jay-z's latest Magna Carta.. Holy Grail and other ventures because at 43 what more does he have to say? The fact that people were featured in those stupid Samsung ads that did not even work or appear on the album really made me want to pass on this one.


----------



## SkizeR

jarron bentons My Grandmas Basement was awesome.. although it is a few weeks old. if anyone says kanyes new albumn is good, i will lose faith in humanity


----------



## RustyWedges

^^^^LMAO!!!
I've listened to it maybe 5x now, thinking I have to be missing something. Yeezus is WACK!

J. Coles Born Sinner is the business!


----------



## [email protected]

That new Jay-Z album has some songs with some LOW bass! (and one song where he breaks into the same rhythm as Back That Ass Up, and I thought it was pretty cool..) I normally don't like Jay-Z, but this album is sort of growing on me..


----------



## jimboman

SkizeR said:


> if anyone says kanyes new albumn is good, i will lose faith in humanity



Has anything ever been good from him...

I'm from the late 80's to 2000 stuff. All this new stuff is horrible.


----------



## bassfromspace

This has been the year of the Alchemist for me Durag Dynasty and Prodigy's new album have been on constant rotation. He's got another album with Willie The Kid coming out tomorrow.

I'm also waiting for Cocaine Piñata from Madlib and Freddie Gibbs.


----------



## Ultimateherts

So this past week I have been listening to Ace Hood's new album Trials and Tribulations. I still find the overall sound quality of this album to be not up to par. The feel of the album is just ok to me. Some songs are good, but you can tell that there was very little thought put into the song order. It's like they made the songs only to be released as singles and just threw them all together on a cd. 

This week's big release is another Cash Money title Rich Gang. It looks like some the songs were made a while ago as the song Everyday features Cory Gunz and Mystikal which both have been in and out of jail. The track Sunshine features Limp Bizkit which should make for an odd pairing. Other than that I'm sure it will sell a lot of cd's, but I am going to wait this one out.


----------



## ike3000

jimboman said:


> Has anything ever been good from him...
> 
> I'm from the late 80's to 2000 stuff. All this new stuff is horrible.


lyrically his debut College Dropout was pretty good. Late Registration and Graduation had some good songs. he went to garbage after he started experimenting with autotune in 808 & Heartbreaks (although that album has some killer bass lines). Yeezus is very much garbage. the only song i listen to is Black Skinhead...it's in your face and sounds better the louder you turn it up.

current rap / hip hop (or whatever you call it) is really garbage. i created a 90s hip hop Pandora station and listen to it all the time. bringing back some great Warren G and Method Man memories.


----------



## jimboman

ike3000 said:


> current rap / hip hop (or whatever you call it) is really garbage.


Yup. Nothing like the older stuff.


----------



## edzyy

Wale's album was terrible. 

French's album was "okay" Had a couple decent songs. Was mastered like ****, though. 

I'm lookin' forward to school boy q's album.


----------



## edzyy

ike3000 said:


> current rap / hip hop (or whatever you call it) is really garbage.


Hip hop right now is great

...unless you base that on what plays on the radio.


----------



## SkizeR

edzyy said:


> Hip hop right now is great
> 
> ...unless you base that on what plays on the radio.


so who do you listen to mostly?


----------



## edzyy

Schoolboy Q
Ab soul
Kendrick Lamar
Action Bronson
Mac Miller
Smoke Dza
Curren$y
Retch
Joey Badass
Vado
Dom Kennedy
Nipsey Hussle
Freddie Gibbs

...and a bunch of others i can't remember at the moment


----------



## hurrication

I'm kinda looking forward to Earl Sweatshirt's new album coming out in August.


----------



## Ultimateherts

edzyy said:


> Hip hop right now is great
> 
> ...unless you base that on what plays on the radio.


Well since my reviews are based on current top releases which are mainly based on sales... This is what I am focusing on


----------



## edzyy

Ultimateherts said:


> Well since my reviews are based on current top releases which are mainly based on sales... This is what I am focusing on


Well, that's where you messed up.


----------



## Ultimateherts

edzyy said:


> Well, that's where you messed up.


No that was the intention of this thread... It's always based on sales that's the music industry. Oh and yes I think Mac Miller is one of the worst rappers ever, but I digress.


----------



## bbfoto

Styles Of Beyond - Reseda Beach (2 Discs)

Also check out their first release, "2000 Fold"


----------



## ogg

Ultimateherts said:


> Well since my reviews are based on current top releases which are mainly based on sales... This is what I am focusing on


Too bad, because what's got good marketing(aka what sells) is garbage these days. There are plenty of reviews out there on the mainstream stuff. How about reviewing the stuff that we _should_ be hearing.


----------



## edzyy

Ultimateherts said:


> No that was the intention of this thread... It's always based on sales that's the music industry. Oh and yes I think Mac Miller is one of the worst rappers ever, but I digress.


I didn't like Mac Miller much either

His new album is good, though. One of the best of the year


----------



## SkizeR

this was filmed right next door to the shop i work at..


----------



## Ultimateherts

SkizeR said:


> this was filmed right next door to the shop i work at..


Did he arrive with his walker???


----------



## Ultimateherts

This week (2-20-13) has a couple of interesting releases. ASAP Ferg will be releasing his first commercial release called "Trap Lord." August Alsina has his first called "Downtown: Life Under the Gun" as well.


----------



## edzyy

Got the Ferg album 2 days ago. 

Good cruising music


----------



## edzyy

Not one rap album has topped this since it's debut 









My fav cuts

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5yR7VB9FpJI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hwR_1EP18eo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DDau48PysuU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MEkGaPyYS2w

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EZW7et3tPuQ


----------



## TrickyRicky

Am glad you guys label this "hip-hop" because rap it clearly is not. Rap died in 96, nothing but crap since. Miss GrandMaster Flash The Message,


"A child is born with no state of mind
blind to the ways of mankind"
"Don't push me cause am close to the edge....uh
am trying not to lose my head..uh uh hu uh."

Damn that is so true and today's rappers can't even come close to something so real as that.


----------



## sirbOOm

Yelawolf. Enough said.

Do not get me started on Kanye West - a true POS.


----------



## Hoptologist

I haven't found any new hip hop I like for a while :\

Listened to Mac Miller, not a fan. Can't say I liked Lamar either. Listened to a Wale song, Clappers, horrible lol.

Earl Sweatshirt was OK, but still, whatever.

The only recent rap albums I really like are the new Quasimoto-Yessir Whatever and JJ DOOM-Key to the Kuffs. Top notch stuff considering what else is floating around IMO.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xFgdIBW180k

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WW-9TcDTKa8

This song is real good IMO, features DOOM, Earl Sweatshirt, and Thundercat
https://soundcloud.com/wmstrecs/captain-murphy-feat-viktor


----------



## Bluenote

I am waiting for my mainstays...The Roots, MosDef aka Yaasin Bey.
I have'nt been too intrigued with Hip Hop releases for over 6 months now.


----------



## SkizeR

so anyone hear eminems new single off his new upcoming album?


----------



## edzyy

Terrible


----------



## jimboman

TrickyRicky said:


> Am glad you guys label this "hip-hop" because rap it clearly is not. Rap died in 96, nothing but crap since. Miss GrandMaster Flash The Message,


Agreed.


----------



## edzyy

cant wait for schoolboy q's album


----------



## TrickyRicky

Damn music has gone down the drain. Schoolboy sounds like a school boy, perhaps that's why he got that artist name.

Then listening to those posted songs, I still couldn't figure out what his point was. What was the whole point that/those songs? Todays songs the less they meaning behind them the more they are heard.


Dead Prez - They are okay rappers, they do have some bad ass hits such as "Hell Yeah", "Propaganda" and "Hip-Hop".


Also on my list is "The Coup", political rapper (my favorite). Listen to the words in his lyrics and in his stories and you'll understand exactly what he is rapping about and get the POINT.


Here's my favorite from The Coup and Dead Prez.

In this song/video you can see how Boots is rapping about doing dirt (stealing from the rich, including getting free burgers from fast food restaurants) then when he gets inside the big "high class party" he sees nothing but rich white men and the black mayor of his city making a deal. A crooked ass deal. Then at the end of the song he realizes that his petty crimes are NOTHING compare to those that DO THE WHOLE COMMUNITY (those with power/white men).





What can I say about the song below, its pretty much the truth and he spoke it like he sees it. I agree with his views, especially the second verse where he wants to rush the pentagon. The message of the song "WE ARE BRAINWASHED WITH MEDIA/TV".






Hope I didn't offend anyone as that wasn't my intentions.


Also if you listen to Fred Hampton's & Huey P Newton's speeches you'll see that they where NOT racist....that was what they where against in the first place so why would they practice what they where trying to delete/get rid off. Fred has clearly stated that in many of his speeches, that's why the FBI had to put a stop and killed him and Huey P Newton. 

Now the FBI is going after Assata Shakur (Tupac's Aunt, blackpanther member). FBI claims she is a terrorist but she is clearly a political refugee and is active with her political thoughts in Cuba. FBI is the biggest gang in America and they need to be stopped.


----------



## edzyy

Political rap isn't for all of us.


----------



## TrickyRicky

edzyy said:


> Political rap isn't for all of us.


No ****, if many understood what they were saying and get the point their trying to get across, then I agree with you because if they did then all hell would break loose on the system. People would become organized and fight out government for all the wrong doing...past present and future.



We don't wouldn't want that now? Would we? So lets listen to non-sense hip-hop/rap (Kendric Lamar, Lil Wayne, Niki, Schoolboy, Drake) or music at that since most of it is crap, and rock to the beat.


----------



## Hoptologist

TrickyRicky said:


> No ****, if many understood what they were saying and get the point their trying to get across, then I agree with you because if they did then all hell would break loose on the system. People would become organized and fight out government for all the wrong doing...past present and future.


There's plenty of reasons for why people aren't speaking out, and plenty of evidence for why people should. If people are OK with what is going on with Manning, Snowden, Monsanto, Syria, etc, do you really think they will change their minds by listening to political rap?

I enjoy Dead Prez, Jedi Mind Tricks, and some old Immortal Technique (never listened to Coup), but I think my favorite hip-hop in general would be Atmosphere, Living Legends, Grouch and Eligh's solo and collab work, and MF DOOM. Some Aesop Rock, old Murs and Bone Thugs too. I like stuff that tells a story, rather than bragging about bitches and bling.

If anyone hasn't heard of Atmosphere or MF DOOM, then holy smokes, seek them out on Youtube now gogogo. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sjFfFjdB8AM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TBf98E-yDbE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rpaonSDPw7Y
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JNvyEZgzeV8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZEBGCOCxLgA

I realize these song aren't "current", but no one responded to the current songs I posted at the top of this page, so maybe these will get people to seek out better (IMO) music.


----------



## TrickyRicky

Hoptologist said:


> There's plenty of reasons for why people aren't speaking out, and plenty of evidence for why people should. If people are OK with what is going on with Manning, Snowden, Monsanto, Syria, etc, do you really think they will change their minds by listening to political rap?
> 
> I enjoy Dead Prez, Jedi Mind Tricks, and some old Immortal Technique (never listened to Coup), but I think my favorite hip-hop in general would be Atmosphere, Living Legends, Grouch and Eligh's solo and collab work, and MF DOOM. Some Aesop Rock, old Murs and Bone Thugs too. I like stuff that tells a story, rather than bragging about bitches and bling.
> 
> If anyone hasn't heard of Atmosphere or MF DOOM, then holy smokes, seek them out on Youtube now gogogo.
> Atmosphere - The Waitress - YouTube
> Atmosphere - The Waitress - YouTube
> If I Was Santa Claus- Atmosphere LYRICS - YouTube
> MF DOOM - Madvillain - Accordion - YouTube
> MF Doom - Figaro (with Lyrics) - YouTube
> Aesop Rock - None Shall Pass - YouTube
> 
> I realize these song aren't "current", but no one responded to the current songs I posted at the top of this page, so maybe these will get people to seek out better (IMO) music.


Ahhhh BTNH can't forget about them....even though they used the same beat/rhythm on most of their hits.


----------



## edzyy

TrickyRicky said:


> No ****, if many understood what they were saying and get the point their trying to get across, then I agree with you because if they did then all hell would break loose on the system. People would become organized and fight out government for all the wrong doing...past present and future.
> 
> 
> 
> We don't wouldn't want that now? Would we? So lets listen to non-sense hip-hop/rap (Kendric Lamar, Lil Wayne, Niki, Schoolboy, Drake) or music at that since most of it is crap, and rock to the beat.


You seem upset. 

I listen to music for entertainment. 

Go revolt against the "man" somewhere else.


----------



## Hoptologist

edzyy said:


> You seem upset.
> 
> I listen to music for entertainment.
> 
> Go revolt against the "man" somewhere else.


People should be upset. I'd even go as far to say if people aren't upset, then they must either be uninformed, ill-informed, apathetic, or resigned. But as you said, this is not the place for it, this is all about enjoying the music!


----------



## TrickyRicky

Thanks Hoptologist for putting it that way.

I do feel outraged, sometimes I have a hard time holding my sanity and feel like doing something unheard of (oh ****, lol). Something that will be talked about for centuries, something that will either open the eyes of millions or just make matters worse (have to contemplate further and meditate like never before). Sorry for my anger and hate towards the new garbage that's put out today as music.


----------



## edzyy

They still make the music you love

You just have to look a little harder for it.


----------



## TrickyRicky

edzyy said:


> They still make the music you love
> 
> You just have to look a little harder for it.


Yep, its called underground. But there too much to choose from. I rather stick to mainstream political rap, hell if they could rap with what their saying and make it pretty big then that's good enough for me. Underground is much more deep and harder to find. No doubt its out there.


----------



## edzyy

You should check out ab soul then





















Kendrick dabs in the political/conscious stuff too


----------



## TrickyRicky

Thanks Edzyy, that is something nice to hear compare to the other stuff out that is mainstream. I know many wouldn't be able to handle it if they understood their point that their getting across. 

Added to my play-list.


----------



## [email protected]

TrickyRicky said:


> Am glad you guys label this "hip-hop" because rap it clearly is not. Rap died in 96, nothing but crap since. Miss GrandMaster Flash The Message,
> 
> 
> "A child is born with no state of mind
> blind to the ways of mankind"
> "Don't push me cause am close to the edge....uh
> am trying not to lose my head..uh uh hu uh."
> 
> Damn that is so true and today's rappers can't even come close to something so real as that.


Umm yeah..... Its actually the other way around lol. "Rap" is what true hip hop fans call this new garbage thats been coming out since 1998 or so. Hip Hip is the good stuff 1998 and prior. Characterized by Acts like Mobb Deep, Tribe Called Quest, Gangstarr, Pete Rock & CL Smooth, Das Efx, Scarface, Smooth Da Hustler, Digible Planets, etc.

Rap is characterized by acts like Lil wayne, Eminem, Kanye, Jay Cole, soldier boy, Wale, Big Sean, Kendrick Lamar (even though he is trying to bring the spirit of Hip Hop back with that Control song), Drake, etc. MANY of today's rap artists would have NEVER made it in the 90's.

Eddzy had a great list early in this thread. Most of the artists he listed are much more Hip Hop than "rap" artists.

Check this vid on the difference
How to Rap With Ice-T: Difference Between Rap vs. Hip-Hop - YouTube


----------



## tyroneshoes

If you guys want an original hiphop record I really suggest you DL or purchase










Seriously next level stuff


Sovereign Soul | Fake Four Inc.


----------



## JohnVella

jimboman said:


> Yup. Nothing like the older stuff.



ya i agree with you there is nothing like the older stuff


----------



## mrstangerbanger

New tech 9 album is amazing .. 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kbuggins

Agree on the new tech CD! 6's and 7's was better but I like the new **** too. 

Holla for the guys talkin about Rhymesayers and associated "backpack rappers". Also Brother Ali, Brotha Lych, Tech, Mac Lethal, Soulcrate has a new album. all those guys. 

I also wanna ask you guys since I've never "got" the Jay-Z thing, which would you guys say is the best representation of his work? Just curious, I wanna relisten and see if I can catch it.


----------



## [email protected]

kbuggins said:


> Agree on the new tech CD! 6's and 7's was better but I like the new **** too.
> 
> Holla for the guys talkin about Rhymesayers and associated "backpack rappers". Also Brother Ali, Brotha Lych, Tech, Mac Lethal, Soulcrate has a new album. all those guys.
> 
> I also wanna ask you guys since I've never "got" the Jay-Z thing, which would you guys say is the best representation of his work? Just curious, I wanna relisten and see if I can catch it.


Reasonable Doubt is by far his best CD followed by The Blueprint, followed by The Hard Knock Life Vol 1, followed by The Black Album.


----------



## edzyy

[email protected] said:


> Reasonable Doubt is by far his best CD followed by The Blueprint, followed by The Hard Knock Life Vol 1, followed by The Black Album.


agreed


----------



## teldzc1

I know I'm going to get crushed for this...

Just gave a couple spins on the Mackelmore and Ryan Lewis "welcome the the heist" and have to say I like it. Ryan Lewis doesn't get enough credit for the success of this group. Production on this album is tight.

Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## edzyy

Mackelmore is terrible

Production on the album is nice, though.


----------



## teldzc1

edzyy said:


> Mackelmore is terrible
> 
> Production on the album is nice, though.


Yeah he's kinda got the same flow on every song. 

Beats have nice layers and are not your average hip hop beats. Also, CD version sounds way better than the compressed crap on the radio.



Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## JVD240

teldzc1 said:


> I know I'm going to get crushed for this...
> 
> Just gave a couple spins on the Mackelmore and Ryan Lewis "welcome the the heist" and have to say I like it. Ryan Lewis doesn't get enough credit for the success of this group. Production on this album is tight.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4


Production on the previous album was good too.


----------



## DAT

edzyy said:


> You should check out ab soul then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kendrick dabs in the political/conscious stuff too





Thanks will check some of these out.


----------



## legend94

DAT said:


> Thanks will check some of these out.


I shocked you have time to watch these as much as you rip people off.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/sales-feedback-forum/149184-problems-dat.html


----------



## SkizeR

dropped last night.. corny chorus but i like it


----------



## tyroneshoes

Check this album. Noah23- Occult trill.

Hiphop over ambient and witch house really like this album.

Download Noah 23 - Occult Trill.rar from Sendspace.com - send big files the easy way


----------



## SkizeR




----------



## SkizeR

just got my hands on MMLP2.. il post how it is after i listen to it all


----------



## robtr8

Just caught the Strange Music crew at Pop's. My first concert of the genre. Steve Stone kinda left me cold. Tech N9ne was decent but his new material doesn't work well live. !Mayday! was the standout. Had a real drummer on stage, very cool.


----------



## SkizeR

I hate to say it but MMLP2 was a huge disappointment

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk


----------



## WhippingBoy

SkizeR said:


> I hate to say it but MMLP2 was a huge disappointment
> 
> Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk


I just listened to all of it, too, and I have to agree - very disappointing.


----------



## edzyy

Em has been a disappointment since his 3rd album


----------



## edzyy

Still one of my fav recent releases


----------



## edzyy




----------



## PottersField

teldzc1 said:


> I know I'm going to get crushed for this...
> 
> Just gave a couple spins on the Mackelmore and Ryan Lewis "welcome the the heist" and have to say I like it. Ryan Lewis doesn't get enough credit for the success of this group. Production on this album is tight.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4


I'm going to have to get myself crushed right there with you.

Macklemore is a frequent flyer in my music rotation. I think part of it is because it's a refreshing departure from the typical "smoke weed and act hard" product that's so sadly popular. There's some real emotion there; Neon Cathedrals is one of those tracks that just hits a nerve with me for very personal reasons and Thrift Shop is a song I can't bring myself to hate no matter how much I hear it. I LOVE the instrumental/musical side of hip hop but honestly I get turned off having to hear "the N word" every six seconds.


----------



## SkizeR

anyone hear hopsins new album?


----------



## Niebur3

I just got MMLP2 just a couple of weeks ago and I have to say that I am really liking it. It's not his best work, but I think its one of his better CD's. I like the way he sampled some older songs (like in Rhyme or Reason) and Rap God is very impressive. The one thing about this CD is there seems to be a lot of lyrics that you would need to know "inside information" to fully understand. It is so nice not to hear this monotone rap **** most new rappers are doing.

I also like Macklemore and Ryan Lewis. Me and my wife recently went to their concert and it was like no other concert we have been to (mostly rock). I mean, he had all the real "featured" singers in his songs on stage, didn't rap to his own track, and had a real concert cellist, violinist, trombone, trumpet and a couple of others. He rained all sorts of different types of confetti and I've never seen a crowd so loud, jumping, constant cheering.....it was really good. He has a TON of emotion!


----------



## REGULARCAB

edzyy said:


> Not one rap album has topped this since it's debut


***** dont kill my vibe! The first time I actually LOLed at a song. Good CD tho.


----------



## RustyWedges

If you follow this thread you'll love this mixtape.

Q-Tip x Busta Rhymes Unleash 'The Abstract & The Dragon' [Full Mixtape Download] Okayplayer


----------



## bassfromspace

RustyWedges said:


> If you follow this thread you'll love this mixtape.
> 
> Q-Tip x Busta Rhymes Unleash 'The Abstract & The Dragon' [Full Mixtape Download] Okayplayer


I need to check this out.


----------



## Hoptologist

Best new hip-hop in 3, 2, 1...


----------



## SkizeR

my favorite songs from hopsins new album... intro of the first vid is pretty funny i think. really shows the **** some of the more underground people who are starting to blow up go through


----------



## luisc202

SkizeR said:


> my favorite songs from hopsins new album... intro of the first vid is pretty funny i think. really shows the **** some of the more underground people who are starting to blow up go through


Thanks just listened to these.


----------



## edzyy

Mackelmore won the grammy for best rap album

Good album, but got damn was Kendrick robbed of that award.


----------



## SkizeR

edzyy said:


> Mackelmore won the grammy for best rap album
> 
> Good album, but got damn was Kendrick robbed of that award.


who cares. kendrick sucks anyway :laugh:


----------



## edzyy

SkizeR said:


> who cares. kendrick sucks anyway :laugh:


You're out of your mind :laugh:


----------



## vivmike

Rap sucks in general.


----------



## Hoptologist

edzyy said:


> Mackelmore won the grammy for best rap album
> 
> Good album, but got damn was Kendrick robbed of that award.


No way, it should have gone to James Blake, he's in a whole different league, but of course the media doesn't push his music.

And by it should have gone to James Blake, I mean the best new artist award. Just woke up and my eyes aren't open yet...


----------



## edzyy

James Blake is a rapper? News to me.


----------



## Hoptologist

edzyy said:


> James Blake is a rapper? News to me.


Read the 2nd paragraph of my last response...


----------



## edzyy

I completely missed that, lol. 

I'm gonna check out his first album


----------



## JVD240

I need to listen to that album too.

I've watched this performance quite a few times. Pretty neat.

James Blake - Retrograde (Live on 89.3 The Current) - YouTube

And ya, much prefer Kendrick over those white dudes.


----------



## nautic70

Dom Kennedy
Kid Ink
Childish Gambino

all have dropped good albums in the last few months.

Also 

King L or King Louie as he is more commonly known
Problem


----------



## bassfromspace

Kendrick is madddddddddddd overrated.

I'd take Blu over him anyday.


----------



## SkizeR

bassfromspace said:


> Kendrick is madddddddddddd overrated.


THANK YOU!!!!!!!


----------



## SkizeR

my 2 favorite songs from 2013. both worth a listen.. (kendrick is actually mentioned in the second one  )


----------



## REGULARCAB

SkizeR said:


> THANK YOU!!!!!!!


You not into synthesized voices? :laugh:


----------



## SkizeR

REGULARCAB said:


> You not into synthesized voices? :laugh:


that, and i just dont think his music is good. theres nothing good about him that stands out to me


----------



## REGULARCAB

SkizeR said:


> that, and i just dont think his music is good. theres nothing good about him that stands out to me


I agree, i enjoyed ***** dont kill my vibe because its a dude singing ***** dont kill my vibe. I also like Swimming pools just because it sounds good. But you are correct there is nothing special about him and im not a huge fan of his style.


----------



## SkizeR

what about Danny Browns new album? anyone hear that? wacky style, some songs arent that good, they might not seem good at first, but they grow on you pretty fast. i first heard him in XXL's freshman cypher 2 or so years ago. when i first saw him i legit thought he was a tranny lol. some of his lyrics are pretty funny and a good amount of his songs are strictly about eating ***** hahaha. heres my favorites from the album.












i actually used this song for a snowboard edit..






this song is terrible and awesome at the same time..


----------



## edzyy

SkizeR said:


> my 2 favorite songs from 2013. both worth a listen.. (kendrick is actually mentioned in the second one  )


Hopsin is terrible


----------



## SkizeR

edzyy said:


> Hopsin is terrible


Not nearly as bad as kendrick

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk


----------



## namesmeanlittle

tech n9ne Therapy (Sessions With Ross Robinson) ep and when demons come now thats proper hip hop, anything tech n9ne is likely good
and b.o.b's new album luxury something..... well its ok 
and try listening to an android lust album at night alone its better than a scary movie
anyway, i don't listen to most new hip hop, i perfer my music to sound like blown tweeters when i blow my tweeter  I've never blown a tweeter though...
and WHY why why do you quote with all the vids and pics??? it takes up like 8 pages!!!!! when you quote cut out the vid links bahhhhh


----------



## EP1995

I've been digging A$ap Fergs stuff lately. Shabba kills his verse on here, even if most people cant understand him.


----------



## ccapil

Go and buy kid inks new album, my own lane. It's dope!
And there's a new LA leakers mixtape out too.


----------



## Ultimateherts

What about Future? When does his latest album drop?


----------



## full dp

Let's turn the volume up hommies! haha
Tyga - Dope (Explicit) ft. Rick Ross - YouTube


----------



## full dp

yeah! lets crank it up !


----------



## edzyy

Schoolboy Q's album released yesterday


----------



## Ultimateherts

All I can say is Future will sell an assload!!!

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR

the new Army Of The Pharaohs album just came out today. listening now. so far the first song is sick..


----------



## TrickyRicky

I don't believe any new rap or hiphop single will ever over come this hit. I still bang this just to keep me focus from all the BS that is out there today.

Or this one.,,


----------



## Ultimateherts

TrickyRicky said:


> I don't believe any new rap or hiphop single will ever over come this hit. I still bang this just to keep me focus from all the BS that is out there today.
> 
> Or this one.,,


You need to search deeper... Juicy J is far ahead of his three six mafia days!!!


Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## justplaintodd

TrickyRicky said:


> I don't believe any new rap or hiphop single will ever over come this hit. I still bang this just to keep me focus from all the BS that is out there today.
> 
> Or this one.,,


Maybe you'll like "Smell The Da.I.S.Y", De La Soul's new mixtape where they redid some of their classic songs over Dilla tracks... very dope.


----------



## Ultimateherts

Future Honest (2) days.

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## ccapil

Ultimateherts said:


> Future Honest (2) days.
> 
> Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk


It's out now. Only about half of its good.
Future


----------



## Ultimateherts

ccapil said:


> It's out now. Only about half of its good.
> Future


I was talking about the official release. I know mtv had free streams of it all last week. I do not even know if the site you linked to is authorized by Future or his label. If it is not them shame on you because it is people like you who ruin the whole industry!

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## JVD240

Lol. Future?

So brutal.


----------



## ccapil

No that site was just a leaked early site, I just googled it. The official album is out now on itunes? It released 04.25.14. https://itunes.apple.com/us/album/honest-deluxe/id834632492. I only like about 4 songs on the album, rest is average. Future isn't me really.


----------



## edzyy

ccapil said:


> It's out now. Only about half of its good.
> Future


Move that dope is catchy


----------



## ccapil

Pharell rapping? Yea catchy though. I won is my favourite. 
Coming up also is iamsu! - Sincerely yours album and chris brown - "x" album.


----------



## edzyy

edzyy said:


> Schoolboy Q's album released yesterday


2 months later, still my fav album of the yr


----------



## edzyy

A$AP Mob album should be out before summer too


----------



## mathematics

SkizeR said:


> the new Army Of The Pharaohs album just came out today. listening now. so far the first song is sick..


album is complete fire!


----------



## SkizeR

mathematics said:


> album is complete fire!


theyre actually performing live in manhattan on may 2nd


----------



## Ultimateherts

So Future was #2 on the charts 51,000 copies sold I believe.

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## hurrication

Discovered a group that completely flew under my radar all these years. Handsome boy modeling school - white people. Sick album!

Handsome Boy Modeling School - White People [Full Album] on Vimeo


----------



## I___F

New Mac Miller is siiick!


----------



## Ultimateherts

I___F said:


> New Mac Miller is siiick!


For some reason I can't stand him. One of his lyrics he references himself to Gary Sinese. You know the dude from CSI NY!!!!!


----------



## edzyy

Ab soul album drops very very soon


----------



## Ultimateherts

I found this guy... He raps in Creole and English:


----------



## mikelycka

man love rap but im not sure on the newer stuff... maybe I should climb back under the rock I came out off..


----------



## Brotherali

mikelycka said:


> man love rap but im not sure on the newer stuff... maybe I should climb back under the rock I came out off..


Just need to start checking out indie/underground rap, alot of it is the progression of old school rap vs popular rap music which has little in common with old school rap


----------



## edzyy

Curren$y - The Drive In Theatre // Free Mixtape @ DatPiff.com


----------



## splaudiohz

edzyy said:


> Curren$y - The Drive In Theatre // Free Mixtape @ DatPiff.com




Not sure about you but those guys are aweful.... 


Now this is the real deal !!!













.


----------



## Ultimateherts

Curren$y is an acquired taste. While a noted veteran of hip-hop he still has just broke the surface.


----------



## SkizeR




----------



## cheerguyhpu

as far as hip hop goes here is a brief glimpse at my stable of artists that i frequently listen to....

brother ali
looptroop rockers
classified
soul position
cities aviv
atmosphere
cunninlynguists
toki wright
nuttin but strings
hilltop hoods
tone def
marv ellis

its a little long of a list but these are artists that in my opinion represent REAL hip hop to me. anything that plays on the radio( drake, kendrick, lil this and lil that, etc)....all garbage in my opinion.


----------



## ccapil

Big K.R.I.T just dropped a free mixtape! Search see me on top 4


----------



## JBThompson

I stick to Atmosphere, Macklemore, some of Eminem's stuff. I'd like the mainstream stuff a little more if I didn't have to hear the N bomb at the beginning and end of every other sentence.


----------



## bassfromspace

JBThompson said:


> I stick to Atmosphere, Macklemore, some of Eminem's stuff. I'd like the mainstream stuff a little more if I didn't have to hear the N bomb at the beginning and end of every other sentence.


So why listen to the genre?


----------



## SkizeR

bassfromspace said:


> So why listen to the genre?


because theres a lot of real hip hop out there (its hiding, but its out there) that doesnt use the word "*****" to link every single line..


----------



## JBThompson

SkizeR said:


> because theres a lot of real hip hop out there (its hiding, but its out there) that doesnt use the word "*****" to link every single line..


Yep.


----------



## cjm86

Man all this mainstream in this thread is wack. A few people know what's up with the underground. Lyrically the underground destroys the mainstream ****. 

Apathy
The Living Legends
The Grouch
Eligh (Collabs with The Grouch often)
MURS
Atmosphere
The Cunninlynguists
Hieroglyphics
The CUF
Dynospectrum
The Loyalists
Madchild
Brother Ali
Genelec and Memphis Reigns
Macklemore (before he went mainstream)
Extended Famm
Snow Tha Product (Dope ass female rapper)
Alyssa Marie (Another dope female)
Aesop Rock
Jazz Addix
Angry Mic
The Aztext
Binary Star
Benefit
Eyedea
Shad K
Isosceles


Just to name a few


----------



## cjm86

Real lyrical ****

Apathy-Checkmate - YouTube


----------



## cheerguyhpu

A few I forgot to mention earlier

Ugly heroes
Apollo brown
Lowkey


----------



## Ultimateherts

Amir Obe (formally Phreshy Duzit) is another great rapper.


----------



## hurrication

Just ran across this release and enjoyed it.

Adrian Lau x Harry Fraud - Projection // Free Mixtape @ DatPiff.com


----------



## cmac06

Just check out all the stuff of produced by 9th Wonder. Also Spectac and Shamir is good.


----------



## dratunes

cjm86 said:


> Man all this mainstream in this thread is wack. A few people know what's up with the underground. Lyrically the underground destroys the mainstream ****.
> 
> Apathy
> The Living Legends
> The Grouch
> Eligh (Collabs with The Grouch often)
> MURS
> Atmosphere
> The Cunninlynguists
> Hieroglyphics
> The CUF
> Dynospectrum
> The Loyalists
> Madchild
> Brother Ali
> Genelec and Memphis Reigns
> Macklemore (before he went mainstream)
> Extended Famm
> Snow Tha Product (Dope ass female rapper)
> Alyssa Marie (Another dope female)
> Aesop Rock
> Jazz Addix
> Angry Mic
> The Aztext
> Binary Star
> Benefit
> Eyedea
> Shad K
> Isosceles
> 
> 
> Just to name a few



Heiroglyphics!!!!! FTW!!!


----------



## dratunes

cjm86 said:


> Man all this mainstream in this thread is wack. A few people know what's up with the underground. Lyrically the underground destroys the mainstream ****.
> 
> Apathy
> The Living Legends
> The Grouch
> Eligh (Collabs with The Grouch often)
> MURS
> Atmosphere
> The Cunninlynguists
> Hieroglyphics
> The CUF
> Dynospectrum
> The Loyalists
> Madchild
> Brother Ali
> Genelec and Memphis Reigns
> Macklemore (before he went mainstream)
> Extended Famm
> Snow Tha Product (Dope ass female rapper)
> Alyssa Marie (Another dope female)
> Aesop Rock
> Jazz Addix
> Angry Mic
> The Aztext
> Binary Star
> Benefit
> Eyedea
> Shad K
> Isosceles
> 
> 
> Just to name a few



Heiroglyphics!!!!! FTW!!! At the helm!!


----------



## Ultimateherts

cjm86 said:


> Man all this mainstream in this thread is wack. A few people know what's up with the underground. Lyrically the underground destroys the mainstream ****.
> 
> Apathy
> The Living Legends
> The Grouch
> Eligh (Collabs with The Grouch often)
> MURS
> Atmosphere
> The Cunninlynguists
> Hieroglyphics
> The CUF
> Dynospectrum
> The Loyalists
> Madchild
> Brother Ali
> Genelec and Memphis Reigns
> Macklemore (before he went mainstream)
> Extended Famm
> Snow Tha Product (Dope ass female rapper)
> Alyssa Marie (Another dope female)
> Aesop Rock
> Jazz Addix
> Angry Mic
> The Aztext
> Binary Star
> Benefit
> Eyedea
> Shad K
> Isosceles
> 
> 
> Just to name a few


Once could argue if they were so great why isn't anyone buying their music?


----------



## tyroneshoes

Ultimateherts said:


> Once could argue if they were so great why isn't anyone buying their music?


Apathy - Yes dope
The Living Legends - Agreed. Though the next three are part of living legends. I recommend g&e
The Grouch=LL
Eligh (Collabs with The Grouch often)=LL
MURS=LL and now with tech9nes label
Atmosphere - Became catered to females. Lil boring these days.
The Cunninlynguists - Good rec
Hieroglyphics - Again good rec
The CUF = ?
Dynospectrum = Slug group prior to atmosphere. Not good recordings. Not system music.
The Loyalists = ?
Madchild = Meh
Brother Ali = Excellent mc
Genelec and Memphis Reigns = Had a decent album 10 years ago. Meh
Macklemore (before he went mainstream) = nah
Extended Famm = One album that Tonedeff killed
Snow Tha Product (Dope ass female rapper) = nah
Alyssa Marie (Another dope female)=nah
Aesop Rock = Got sick of this guys word salad. Been up on him for over 10 years
Jazz Addix=?
Angry Mic=?
The Aztext=?
Binary Star=One decent album
Benefit= Cmon. Not even one decent album
Eyedea = amazing also dead
Shad K=?
Isosceles=?

Ive been writing for and following underground hiphip and hiphop in general since the late 80s. For people who dont want that ignorant stuff and wan to hear creative and good music try these albums:

Buck 65 = pretty much all his stuff. My faves are
Vertex (1997)
Man Overboard (2001)
Synesthesia (2001)
Square (2002)
Talkin' Honky Blues (2003)
This Right Here Is Buck 65 (2005)
Secret House Against the World (2005)
Situation (2007)
20 Odd Years (2011)
Bucks like a hiphop Tom Waits even has an album with nova scotia orchestra






Noah23 = Jupiter sagitarius, fry cook on venus and all the occult trill albums. Very slept on. hes raps first then mika9 then ceschi on this track.






Ceschi = one man band, Francisco false
Pigeon John = same. Start with summer time pool party
Awol One and Factor = the landmark to start
*Mikah 9 and factor = Soverign soul* = def rec






Mikah 9 = grammaphone






I can go on forever but if youre into creative hiphop. These are good recs. Check fake four records. Theyre putting out great stuff.

Re: the quote. They do sell Buckis canadian and doing real well. Toured with radiohead.

The reason Indy hh isnt on the radio is there isnt money used by the label to push product and they have to rely on word of mouth.

Atmosphere are worth over 4 mil


----------



## hurrication

tyroneshoes said:


> *Mikah 9 and factor = Soverign soul* = def rec


Dude, I downloaded this one the first time I saw you recommend it and it's siiiiiiiiiick! Definitely one of the best albums I've downloaded in a long time. 


> I can go on forever but if youre into creative hiphop.


Please do!


----------



## tyroneshoes

hurrication said:


> Dude, I downloaded this one the first time I saw you recommend it and it's siiiiiiiiiick! Definitely one of the best albums I've downloaded in a long time.
> 
> Please do!




Get Noah23 - Jupiter sagitarius, fry cook on venus, rock paper scissors and the occult trill albums if you can find them

For Buck65 - start out with This is Buck 65 or Secret House Against the World then the others. Some people hate him, some love him.

And try Mikah9's albums mykology and grammaphone

Pigeon john and the summertime pool party

This is Awol One and its also hit or miss for some but I like his style


----------



## Ultimateherts

tyroneshoes said:


> Get Noah23 - Jupiter sagitarius, fry cook on venus, rock paper scissors and the occult trill albums if you can find them
> 
> For Buck65 - start out with This is Buck 65 or Secret House Against the World then the others. Some people hate him, some love him.
> 
> And try Mikah9's albums mykology and grammaphone
> 
> Pigeon john and the summertime pool party
> 
> This is Awol One and its also hit or miss for some but I like his style


To me that does not even sound like rap. It sounds more like new age with blues mixed in.


----------



## bassfromspace

SkizeR said:


> because theres a lot of real hip hop out there (its hiding, but its out there) that doesnt use the word "*****" to link every single line..


I'm not sure how "real hip hop" differs from other hip hop, but ok.:laugh:


----------



## bassfromspace

Ultimateherts said:


> To me that does not even sound like rap. It sounds more like new age with blues mixed in.


That's the purpose. It's palatable music designed to be listened to by suburban audiences.

There's a reason the groups above aren't selling much.


----------



## tyroneshoes

Ultimateherts said:


> To me that does not even sound like rap. It sounds more like new age with blues mixed in.


Yeah but hes a rapper no doubt. Was best friends with Xzibit. Been around forever with the Shapeshifters. Has a sing songy flow






I saw you liked Handsome Boy Modeling school

Check Peeping Tom, same producer Automator, Patton and good rappers. Norah Jones is on it and tons of other artists joining with good rappers






And also by Automator but not hiphop. Lovage : Music to make love to your old lady by. Mike Patton and Jennifer Charles who has the sexiest voice. You and your girl or whatever will love this album. 







And Deltron 30/30 and 3030 part 2 if you dont have them






If youre not up on Kool Keith yet def get Dr octagon and Dr Doom

like I said Im like a hiphop encyclopedia and have a taste for progressive and different sounding hiphop but still get down with regular rap tracks. I actually like Riff Raff but not his neon Icon album and damn it will make your subs happy. get his rookie of the future mixtape. Dude is hilarious. 











ill stop here unless you wanna give me some direction on what youre looking for. Ex: gritty, conscious, weird, fast, trap, gfunk

Also Mac Lethal I dig. This track uses janes addiction 3 days and came out nice






Also this dude I know who used to be in Non Phixion (great group) called Goretex and love his style


----------



## tyroneshoes

bassfromspace said:


> That's the purpose. It's palatable music designed to be listened to by suburban audiences.
> 
> There's a reason the groups above aren't selling much.


Not necessarily. Some of the people I posted are making good money. Are you suggesting the artists i posted are aimed to white middle class and not hiphop fans?

I guess just expand on "It's palatable music designed to be listened to by suburban audiences."


----------



## bassfromspace

tyroneshoes said:


> Not necessarily. Some of the people I posted are making good money. Are you suggesting the artists i posted are aimed to white middle class and not hiphop fans?
> 
> I guess just expand on "It's palatable music designed to be listened to by suburban audiences."


That is exactly what I am suggesting.


----------



## tyroneshoes

Well then you would be greatly mistaken. 

Mikah9 was part of Freestyle Fellowship which was one of the most influential hiphop groups of all time and has a 20 year and still going career

Buck65 started in the dj collective 1200 hobos with mr dibbs and was an award winning dj who djs and raps at the same time and is an amazing turntablist. He has won awards and toured with radiohead. radiohead. 

Awol one grew up with xzibit and has had multiple major label deals starting with the crew shapeshifters. Xzibit s producing his next album. He also has a band. Thats just an example of one song where hes pushing hiphop's boundries. Hes a well known graffiti artist

Pigeon John is a freestyle mc who blew up in the good life cafe with project blowed.

Goretex is street brooklyn grimey hardcore hiphop

Kool Kieth was in Ultramagnetic Mcs which was one of the most influential groups of all time.

Riff Was on tracks in trap mixtapes and blew up in texas selling out his trunk now diplo signed him. Hes done tracks with everyone in the mainstream.

Deltron is Del, Ice cubes cousin and part of heiroglyphics who are a super successful and respected collective

Living Legends turned down multiple deals except for some like Murs who had a major deal

who are you trying to single out?

A great deal of money is made overseas where commercial is different than commercial here. Buck 65 is commercial in Canada.

Expand on what youre saying


----------



## bassfromspace

What do I need to expand upon? Ulitmateherts, said the video you posted doesn't even sound like hip hop. I agreed and advised it was designed for white teenagers in the suburbs. What more do you want me to say?


----------



## Ultimateherts

tyroneshoes said:


> Well then you would be greatly mistaken.
> 
> 
> 
> Awol one grew up with xzibit and has had multiple major label deals starting with the crew shapeshifters.
> Pigeon John is a freestyle mc who blew up in the good life cafe with project blowed.
> 
> Goretex is street brooklyn grimey hardcore hiphop
> 
> Kool Kieth was in Ultramagnetic Mcs which was one of the most influential groups of all time.
> 
> Riff Was on tracks in trap mixtapes and blew up in texas selling out his trunk now diplo signed him. Hes done tracks with everyone in the mainstream.
> 
> 
> Murs who had a major deal
> 
> who are you trying to single out?
> 
> 
> 
> Expand on what youre saying


Having a major deal and selling records are two completely different things. Murrs has had a major deal and hasn't sold ****. One thing you learn in business is that there is a market for everything. The problem is some markets are just too small to be considered successful.


----------



## tyroneshoes

Ultimateherts said:


> Having a major deal and selling records are two completely different things. Murrs has had a major deal and hasn't sold ****. One thing you learn in business is that there is a market for everything. The problem is some markets are just too small to be considered successful.


They make money touring like you gotta these days. This isnt 10 years ago where radio play or video play made or broke you. The internet kills those barriers for indy artists.

All the people I posted live off just making music.

Murs got half a mil in the tech9ne deal prior to any sales. Plus all the money he gets from the felt albums with slug which do sell quitea bit by the atmosphere fans. (white women)

Brother Ali Net Worth | The Network's Net Worth...

Del the Funky Homosapien Net Worth | The Network's Net Worth...

Blu Exile Net Worth | The Network's Net Worth...

Atmosphere Net Worth | The Network's Net Worth...

So all these underground dudes all have over a mil. Id say theres a market. Theyre all worth more than 2chainz.

Japan listens to mostly underground hiphop. Esoteric has gold albums over there and hes hardly known in the US.

Awol is a drug addict/alcoholic but lives real comfortable. If you think its catered to white people then you dont know AWOL or the shapeshifters crew or massmen.

Youre just wrong.


----------



## bassfromspace

Murs had a major deal with Warner prior to the Tech deal.


----------



## tyroneshoes

bassfromspace said:


> What do I need to expand upon? Ulitmateherts, said the video you posted doesn't even sound like hip hop. I agreed and advised it was designed for white teenagers in the suburbs. What more do you want me to say?


Im just saying youre incorrect and provided evidence to support this. You have an uneducated opinion.


----------



## tyroneshoes

bassfromspace said:


> Murs had a major deal with Warner prior to the Tech deal.


I know. Murs for president. Hes been on multiple labels. His def jux album did well too. Like I said. I know this stuff as I been writing for ughh websites and listening since the late 80s. Hes paid. Hes not on Drakes level but hes got more money than say Cappadonna or sunz of Man and tons others. People do check for his latest releases and since theyre indy, they dont need to sell as much to make more money. Thats why most of living legends are worth more than two chains or Aesop Ferg and numerous others who have major label backing and album sales. They have a loyal fanbase that gets everything they put out that they built without major label money aka loans. And Living Legends tour the world for at least a quarter of every year.

If you want to talk hiphip done by minorities and listened to by minorities I can do that too. They arent making much bank either. And if you dont have this album. 










I dont even want to talk hiphop with ya. Classic. Poor guys are broke and put out some of the best albums consistently and amazing producers.


----------



## bassfromspace

tyroneshoes said:


> Im just saying youre incorrect and provided evidence to support this. You have an uneducated opinion.


Thanks for blessing us with your omnipotent, all-encompassing opinion!


----------



## bassfromspace

tyroneshoes said:


> I know. Murs for president. Hes been on multiple labels. His def jux album did well too. Like I said. I know this stuff as I been writing for ughh websites and listening since the late 80s. Hes paid. Hes not on Drakes level but hes got more money than say Cappadonna or sunz of Man and tons others. People do check for his latest releases and since theyre indy, they dont need to sell as much to make more money. Thats why most of living legends are worth more than two chains or Aesop Ferg and numerous others who have major label backing and album sales. They have a loyal fanbase that gets everything they put out that they built without major label money aka loans. And Living Legends tour the world for at least a quarter of every year.
> 
> If you want to talk hiphip done by minorities and listened to by minorities I can do that too. They arent making much bank either. And if you dont have this album.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont even want to talk hiphop with ya. Classic. Poor guys are broke and put out some of the best albums consistently and amazing producers.


The major premise is that much of what you listed, does not go mainstream because it sucks, regardless of their net worth. 

The fact that you listed Riff Raff, negates any future commentary from you on hip hop. His style's not even original.


----------



## tyroneshoes

bassfromspace said:


> The major premise is that much of what you listed, does not go mainstream because it sucks, regardless of their net worth.
> 
> The fact that you listed Riff Raff, negates any future commentary from you on hip hop. His style's not even original.


Yes it is. His **** doesnt even make much sense as its a play on loose associations that are self referential and hes a texas trap rapper whos respected by lots in the mainstream. Hes a ****ing weirdo but he has numerous different styles. He put out over 100 original tracks that all sound different most with videos before the maor labels bid over him. Soldja Boy signed him, he left. Diplo picked him up. Hes all over the place with singing, country, trap. Yeah hes mad original. A clown, but you cant say anyone else is sounding like him. I didnt like his neon icon album minus some tracks like the paul wall one and how to be a man and kokayne. He was number 1 on hot 97 in NY which is like the top commerial rap radio station in the world for week with this track.






Hey, what doesnt suck in your unaware opinion?

Also youre welcome. Next time you want objective information regarding hiphop to prove your subjective and irrelevant statement of "it sucks" I will gladly provide it.

Got it Iggy Izelia is better hiphop than all the above cus its "mainstream" get the **** outta here


----------



## bassfromspace

tyroneshoes said:


> Yes it is. His **** doesnt even make much sense as its a play on loose associations that are self referential and hes a texas trap rapper whos respected by lots in the mainstream. Hes a ****ing weirdo but he has numerous different styles. He put out over 100 original tracks that all sound different most with videos before the maor labels bid over him. Soldja Boy signed him, he left. Diplo picked him up. Hes all over the place with singing, country, trap. Yeah hes mad original. A clown, but you cant say anyone else is sounding like him. I didnt like his neon icon album minus some tracks like the paul wall one.
> 
> Hey, what doesnt suck in your unaware opinion?
> 
> Also youre welcome. Next time you want objective information regarding hiphop to prove your subjective and irrelevant statement of "it sucks" I will gladly provide it.
> 
> Got it Iggy Izelia is better hiphop than all the above cus its "mainstream" get the **** outta here


I can tell you're a new boot to this.

Riff Raff is Paul Wall circa 1999. The braids, slang, grill. He's Paul Wall-lite.

In terms of his cadence, flow, etc, he's a living, breathing screw tape. But you've probably never of Screw.

I know, because I'm from Texas. Nobody listens to Riff Raff. Nobody.

Keep hanging yourself though.


----------



## bassfromspace

C'mon son!

Tell me how he's original again?


----------



## tyroneshoes

bassfromspace said:


> I can tell you're a new boot to this.
> 
> Riff Raff is Paul Wall circa 1999. The braids, slang, grill. He's Paul Wall-lite.
> 
> In terms of his cadence, flow, etc, he's a living, breathing screw tape. But you've probably never of Screw.
> 
> I know, because I'm from Texas. Nobody listens to Riff Raff. Nobody.
> 
> Keep hanging yourself though.


Nobody huh

Of course I know screw RIP and swisha. You think Im new to this you couldnt be more off.

Hes on tracks with Mustard so what you think its gonna sound like.

You from Texas, so you should know this radio station. Riff blew the **** up in texas.






Does this sound like Paul Wall?






You mean he was into the texas trap scene and uses lots of Texas lingo like all Texas trap rappers before he moved on.

This was huge in texas


----------



## tyroneshoes

How far back do you want to go with white rappers with braids until paul wall isnt original? Cus that **** is common place.

People asked for hiphop that isnt dropping nga on every bar so thats what I gave them. You wanna talk street trap **** I can do that too. Like Screw was not world famous, Im new to it. I bought Raising Hell on cassette the day it was released and can still do the kid n play kickstep.


----------



## bassfromspace

tyroneshoes said:


> How far back do you want to go with white rappers with braids until paul wall isnt original? Cus that **** is common place.
> 
> People asked for hiphop that isnt dropping nga on every bar so thats what I gave them. You wanna talk street trap **** I can do that too. Like Screw was not world famous, Im new to it. I bought Raising Hell on cassette the day it was released and can still do the kid n play kickstep.


It's not just the braids that make him a Paul Wall copy, nor the slang. It's all of those things, plus the cadence, plus others. 

It's not necessarily about street, trap ****, but your list was terrible. No LMNO, no Brother Ali, no Action Bronson, no Blu, no EV. 

There are just better examples of non-mainstream hip hop.


----------



## Ultimateherts

The only reason why Riffraff broke is because of MTV and the same goes for Justin Bieber. Riffraff was on the first season of G's to Gents and left very early. However, if you look different and sound stupid MTV will promote the **** out of you. He is a horrible sell out that has the intelligence of a 2yr old. He makes all white people who rap look like posers. Oh and about touring, they will have to keep touring in order to maintain any of that money. You figure after paying Manager, Attorney, Taxes, Room and Board, other Associates ( stage members, dancers, bodyguards etc.) there will be almost nothing left. If you do not have the business skills these people will thieve you and embezzle as much money as they can. Look at MC Hammer: His payroll was way to big and he was the king of music in his era.


----------



## hurrication

It comes down to saying "I don't like that" instead of "that sucks and nobody likes it". Just a difference in opinion.

Here's a couple new tracks I recently found and really like:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PPZ2-FVcM3M

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7WY-L-4stoE


----------



## edzyy

"real" hip hop heads are the worse


If I want to listen to Jay Z all day, let me do that. Pretty sure he can rap circles around 90% of the names mentioned..but since he's mainstream, it's an issue? Hilarious.


----------



## tyroneshoes

Why would I mention people who were already mentioned? Besides I did post an action bronson riff track on Harry Freud productions. Theyre doin an album together. Action Bronson basically bit ghost anyway but hes ok.

LMNO sucks, horrible voice jesus rap no thanks and I like the visionaries. Evidence is over rated and blu and exile bore me. I suggested some different **** I like because some asked me to after they loved one of my recs.

Overall I proved you wrong in pretty much all your points objectively and all you have is well I dont like them. Who gives a **** about you though? Youre the one coming off as a new jack with those recs.


Riff is not serious about rap he wants to be an entertainer but hes got quite a few bangers that black america cosign. He was an afterthought I brought up cus I think dudes hilarious.

If you want multi sylabalic rap I can rec some. Basicly anything rap, Im aware of.


----------



## tyroneshoes

edzyy said:


> "real" hip hop heads are the worse
> 
> 
> If I want to listen to Jay Z all day, let me do that. Pretty sure he can rap circles around 90% of the names mentioned..but since he's mainstream, it's an issue? Hilarious.


exactly. 

People like what they like. People who argue about what is hiphop and what is not are the lowest form of stupid. Its just music it will progress and branch out. Jayz is one of goats.


----------



## bassfromspace

tyroneshoes said:


> Why would I mention people who were already mentioned? Besides I did post an action bronson riff track on Harry Freud productions. Theyre doin an album together. Action Bronson basically bit ghost anyway but hes ok.
> 
> LMNO sucks, horrible voice jesus rap no thanks and I like the visionaries. Evidence is over rated and blu and exile bore me. I suggested some different **** I like because some asked me to after they loved one of my recs.
> 
> Overall I proved you wrong in pretty much all your points objectively and all you have is well I dont like them. Who gives a **** about you though? Youre the one coming off as a new jack with those recs.
> 
> 
> Riff is not serious about rap he wants to be an entertainer but hes got quite a few bangers that black america cosign. He was an afterthought I brought up cus I think dudes hilarious.
> 
> If you want multi sylabalic rap I can rec some. Basicly anything rap, Im aware of.


Who said Blu and Exile?


----------



## tyroneshoes

You said Blu. Blu and Exile Below the Heavens is considered his best work pretty universally. I didnt like it.

Let me know when you can try to have a regular hiphop conversation without trying to suggest I dont know ****. Im from NJ. Young Zee is someone I see often. I recommend young zee and pace won's albums produced by Mr Green as well cus those are my dudes. Gucci is one of my fav rappers. My taste is broad. I can like that Lil Durk chi drill and Buck 65 and Bad Brains and Pink Floyd who cares.

Two slept on mcs young zee and pace won and basically the whole outsidaz.


Download that beatnuts cd and tell me **** isnt classic.


----------



## bassfromspace

I can't take you seriously.

Let's talk something we both know:

How's the weather in NJ?


----------



## tyroneshoes

I mean obviously I think youre a sheltered idiot ignorant of worldwide hiphop. You wanna have a hiphop knowledge off or something so I can crush your stupid bias?

Why dont you check other sites and see if the **** I recommend is considered classic. Cus a great deal is.

Or are you just one of those people who cant admit when theyre wrong. Cus thats cool too. You are probably a kid anyway.


----------



## Ultimateherts

Big Krit's new album is supposed to be a good one. He is a great lyrical rapper too.


----------



## bassfromspace

tyroneshoes said:


> I mean obviously I think youre a sheltered idiot ignorant of worldwide hiphop. You wanna have a hiphop knowledge off or something so I can crush your stupid bias?
> 
> Why dont you check other sites and see if the **** I recommend is considered classic. Cus a great deal is.
> 
> Or are you just one of those people who cant admit when theyre wrong. Cus thats cool too. You are probably a kid anyway.


Word.


----------



## edzyy

J cole just released Forest Hills Drive


----------



## bassfromspace

For some reason, I just can't get into J. Cole.


----------



## ccapil

bassfromspace said:


> For some reason, I just can't get into J. Cole.


Obviously you don't understand his lyrics or the meaning behind his music then. Every song he does has a story or meaning behind it, J Cole is the best narrative/storyteller out, period. Most people shake him off after listening to his "radio hits".


----------



## bassfromspace

ccapil said:


> Obviously you don't understand his lyrics or the meaning behind his music then. Every song he does has a story or meaning behind it, J Cole is the best narrative/storyteller out, period. Most people shake him off after listening to his "radio hits".


Obviously I don't. Or maybe I don't buy into the hype.


----------



## Ultimateherts

ccapil said:


> Obviously you don't understand his lyrics or the meaning behind his music then. Every song he does has a story or meaning behind it, J Cole is the best narrative/storyteller out, period. Most people shake him off after listening to his "radio hits".


It's not just as to me he seems predictable (been there done that). You do however have to be talented to be signed by JAY Z


----------



## bassfromspace

Exactly my thoughts Ultimate. Besides, he mediocre at best, but he's not as hardcore as others, so he's considered good. Think Kendrick Lamar.


----------



## stopdrpnro

lets not forget jay- z signed amil. i'm from NC and although I appreciate his talent and ability j. cole is one of the most boring rapers out. not sure if it's just his delivery but when he raps i'm 99% of the time i'm like YAWN. seriously off the top of your head think about one of his most memorable lines that's not a hook... it'll take you a while I just tried it lol


----------



## Ultimateherts

Oddly enough I found this guy "Paul Freedom". It's his first mixtape and he is obviously trying different areas, but he mainly sound like a white Jay-z that can kind of sing. His lyrics are a cross between clean and almost religious. Worth a listen though:

http://www.paulfreedom.com/


----------



## Orion525iT

Got give some props to the Atl peeps. 

Run The Jewels

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=USTTGsNrTmk

Thank me later .


----------



## snoogy

Von Pea


----------



## lance4682

apathy-Connecticut casual


----------



## lance4682

Orion525iT said:


> Got give some props to the Atl peeps.
> 
> Run The Jewels
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=USTTGsNrTmk
> 
> Thank me later .


good album


----------



## Roper215

stopdrpnro said:


> lets not forget jay- z signed amil. i'm from NC and although I appreciate his talent and ability j. cole is one of the most boring rapers out. not sure if it's just his delivery but when he raps i'm 99% of the time i'm like YAWN. seriously off the top of your head think about one of his most memorable lines that's not a hook... it'll take you a while I just tried it lol


Agreed, his first single was fire, then it just turned into bland smoke.


----------



## bassfromspace

Von Pea is good. Median is who I miss.


----------



## Roper215

bassfromspace said:


> Von Pea is good. Median is who I miss.


Dude, that's legit.

The new ludacris isn't awful. Burning Bridges lp.


----------



## bassfromspace

I also like L.E.G.A.C.Y


----------



## ccapil

The 20th will be a big day for hip hop:

Upcoming albums out the 20th

Lupe Fiasco - Tetsuo And Youth
Joey Bada$$ - B4.Da.$$


----------



## edzyy

Man, I absolutely HATE Kendrick's new single

Not feeling the Pharrell "happy" route he took


----------



## chillaxing

i'll play

2 albums on heavy rotation

dilated people: director of photography
diamond district: march on washington


----------



## low4ever

Some of you might like this some may not. If you do listen let me know how you like it.


----------



## mikechec9

tyroneshoes said:


> Two slept on mcs young zee and pace won and basically the whole Outsidaz.


Agreed. Their lack of success and due respect is unfortunate...even in the American underground.

Currently listening to the new Lox and GhostFace albums. I don't traditionally like the Lox bc of the direction Puff Soft directed them but now they seem to be more on what Styles P has been consistently.

Royce 5'9'' just dropped one with Pete Rock as well. PRhyme. Haven't really got on it yet though.


----------



## mikechec9

bassfromspace said:


> For some reason, I just can't get into J. Cole.


...me neither. But I know my reason: _"the energy you give off is so unfamiliar...I don't feel you. We need something realer."~__J Electronica_


----------



## teldzc1

Damu the Fudgemunk! All instrumentals but so damn good. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## TrickyRicky

oops not a current album/song.


----------



## Ultimateherts

TrickyRicky said:


> oops not a current album/song.


I can't stand him ever since he said he hates being called a rapper. He also said he was trying to transition into a Barry White type singing voice.


----------



## Ultimateherts

How about Young Thug and Travis Scott mamacita.


----------



## chillaxing

TrickyRicky said:


> oops not a current album/song.


I'll fox with Tyler, funny mofo.


----------



## edzyy

Ultimateherts said:


> How about Young Thug and Travis Scott mamacita.


Big young thug fan

The rich gang tape is pretty good


----------



## chillaxing

Vince Staples - Hell Can Wait


----------



## chillaxing

teldzc1 said:


> Damu the Fudgemunk! All instrumentals but so damn good.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk




Good stuff

check out Nujabes and Michita. Especially Nujabes, if you haven't heard his stuff.


----------



## brumledb

This is what I've been on lately. Trap remixes of current popular songs. Goes hard. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4qHYenw8HFw

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5_fIELmMQ6A


----------



## Valdemar

Anyone else a fan of earl sweatshirt or tde?


----------



## chillaxing

Chinese Man - Groove Session Vol.3 is the newest but all there lp are good.


----------



## SkizeR

brumledb said:


> This is what I've been on lately. Trap remixes of current popular songs. Goes hard.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4qHYenw8HFw
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5_fIELmMQ6A


that was just... yikes


----------



## brumledb

SkizeR said:


> that was just... yikes


Yikes as in .. Yikes that's friggin awesome! or like... Yikes, that's friggin horrible.?

In all fairness you really need the bass going to get the full affect. I don't just sit around my house jamming to it but does sound damn good in my truck.


----------



## chillaxing

brumledb said:


> Yikes as in .. Yikes that's friggin awesome! or like... Yikes, that's friggin horrible.?
> 
> In all fairness you really need the bass going to get the full affect. I don't just sit around my house jamming to it but does sound damn good in my truck.


I think "yikes" as in " this **** is dope"


wish these guys would have there own channels on spotify.

I know theres people on there already. But some aren't that good


----------



## brumledb

Yeah I don't know how anyone can dig bass and not be into that. I download these onto an SD for listening in my truck. Bad part is since they are all one playlist the only way to skip around is to hold the FF button down. I have to find a way to insert breaks into the playlist or find them single or something.


----------



## chillaxing

brumledb said:


> Yeah I don't know how anyone can dig bass and not be into that. I download these onto an SD for listening in my truck. Bad part is since they are all one playlist the only way to skip around is to hold the FF button down. I have to find a way to insert breaks into the playlist or find them single or something.


yeah I'm thinking about just DL to my phone, but not being able to skip through tracks, does suck.


----------



## brumledb

chillaxing said:


> yeah I'm thinking about just DL to my phone, but not being able to skip through tracks, does suck.


I just downloaded this program. Looks like it will be fairly easy to insert breaks into the playlist. I will upload the playlist with the song breaks when I get them done or you can download and do yourself if you like.

Audacity | SourceForge.net


----------



## rxonmymind

Genre:"Native Indian" Rap
Artist: Hugo
Song: 99 problems

My take. it's about as close as you're going to get to a rap song that's it sq. the song has an Indian drum beat folksy kind of rap. its a song remake that was originally sang by Jay Z.


----------



## edzyy

Kendrick Lamar's second album "to pimp a butterfly" was released for free by his camp 

link Zippyshare.com - To Pimp a Butterfly.zip

FLAC should be out soon


----------



## Valdemar

^^ beat me to it haha


----------



## Ultimateherts

T-Pain's surprise mixtape has some good tracks on it and plenty of features...


----------



## Valdemar

T-PAAIIAAAAAAAIIINN


----------



## hurrication

Anyone else looking forward to A$AP Rocky's second album? The single "multiply" is sick nasty, hope the rest of the album follows suit.


----------



## chillaxing

edzyy said:


> Kendrick Lamar's second album "to pimp a butterfly" was released for free by his camp
> 
> link Zippyshare.com - To Pimp a Butterfly.zip
> 
> FLAC should be out soon



Finally sat down and listened to this album. By listening to an album I sit down and let it the whole album run 2-3 over.

It's fire, he changed up the style again and it was good. I usually don't have high expectation for sophmore LP's. This is def going to be in rotation.


----------



## Bluenote

^ Correct this is a Brilliant Album..


----------



## edzyy

Been listening to Drake's tape a lot lately 





















https://itunes.apple.com/us/album/if-youre-reading-this-its/id966997496


----------



## toylocost

edzyy said:


> Kendrick Lamar's second album "to pimp a butterfly" was released for free by his camp
> 
> link Zippyshare.com - To Pimp a Butterfly.zip
> 
> FLAC should be out soon


No more workie...


----------



## edzyy

toylocost said:


> No more workie...


Zippyshare.com - To Pimp a Butterfly.zip


----------



## toylocost

edzyy said:


> Zippyshare.com - To Pimp a Butterfly.zip


That works, thanks!


----------



## Ashunte

Wale's Album About Nothing.....


----------



## Cteg6

Action Bronson...


----------



## Orion525iT

Cteg6 said:


> Action Bronson...


Ditto

Showed some people at work the video for "Easy Rider". Most didn't know what to think .


----------



## bassfromspace

Orion525iT said:


> Ditto
> 
> Showed some people at work the video for "Easy Rider". Most didn't know what to think .


Terry is my ****....


----------



## Ultimateherts

Oncue:


----------



## hurrication

Recently discovered a group of artists called OVO Sound, some of these guys are killing it!

And I'm kinda shocked at this, but Nicki Minaj's "truffle butter" is pretty catchy.


----------



## edzyy

I like Future's last tape 56 nights


----------



## Ultimateherts

edzyy said:


> I like Future's last tape 56 nights


You know what's funny is that he calls himself Future yet everything (autotunes) has caught up to him!!!!


----------



## aholland1198

ASAP rocky has a new album that doesn't suck. Electric Body is a good song. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bassfromspace

hurrication said:


> Recently discovered a group of artists called OVO Sound, some of these guys are killing it!
> 
> And I'm kinda shocked at this, but Nicki Minaj's "truffle butter" is pretty catchy.


OVO is Drake's imprint.


----------



## SkizeR

new Hopsin single off his new album. little different. chorus is strange, but still a good song


----------

